# Rugosa Hybrids



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

FWIW, Maine has taken the first step in declaring all rugosa hybrid roses invasive.

A number of them make good landscape roses up here, and are sold nation wide by a national chain store.

They've been around for more than 100 years and haven't been a problem, so I suspect there is something else behind this move.


----------

